# βγαίνω (medio passive Conjugation - Αόριστος)



## Ntwson

Γεια σας!
I wonder the verb βγαίνω in the Αόριστος of medio passive voice. Since πληρώνω becomes πληρώθηκα and αγοράζω becomes αγοράστικα, I tried some combinations like βγήκα and βγαίνω + steams -θηκ-, -φτηκ-, -φθηκ-, -(αυ/ευ)τηκ- and many others which are typical of the Αόριστος + ending -α) in some sites but I got no answer.
If you are a native Greek, I tell you the more you want to teach (please!) the most I want you to write about it because I just love this beautiful language and I have tried to learn it as my second language. Some years later and I will be writing it all in Greek. Believe me!
Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## sotos

The v. βγαίνω doesn't have passive voice at least in proper Greek (*). The αόριστος is βγήκα (irregular). 

(*) Well, we have the composite v. ξεβγαίνω,  ξε-βγαίνομαι, ξε-βγάλθηκα (I rinsed myshelf), but this is an exception. I cannot think now of any other similar composite.


----------



## Αγγελος

In my Greek, "rinse (someone)" is ξεβγάζω (not *ξεβγαίνω) and "rinse oneself" is ξεβγάζομαι; the respective aorist forms are indeed ξέβγαλα and ξεβγάλθηκα..
But there is no doubt that μπαίνω, βγαίνω, ανεβαίνω, κατεβαίνω etc., being intransitive, do NOT have a passive voice at all. The aorists μπήκα, βγήκα, ανέβηκα... are ACTIVE, despite their form. Even υπερβαίνω (=exceed) and παραβαίνω (=contravene, break (a law)), despite being clearly transitive, are not used in the passive.


----------



## bearded

Αγγελος said:


> In my Greek, "rinse (someone)" is ξεβγάζω (not *ξεβγαίνω) and "rinse oneself" is ξεβγάζομαι; the respective aorist forms are indeed ξέβγαλα and ξεβγάλθηκα..
> But there is no doubt that μπαίνω, βγαίνω, ανεβαίνω, κατεβαίνω etc., being intransitive, do NOT have a passive voice at all. The aorists μπήκα, βγήκα, ανέβηκα... are ACTIVE, despite their form. Even υπερβαίνω (=exceed) and παραβαίνω (=contravene, break (a law)), despite being clearly transitive, are not used in the passive.


If xevgala is the aorist of xevgazo,  where does the l (lamvda) come from?  Anything to do with ancient 'ekballo'?


----------



## joeydim

bearded man said:


> If xevgala is the aorist of xevgazo,  where does the l (lamvda) come from?  Anything to do with ancient 'ekballo'?



It has nothing to do with εκβάλλω. The root word for βγάζωis* βαίνω* while the root word of εκβάλλω is* βάλλω*.  Έβγαλα is just the past tense.


----------



## Perseas

bearded man said:


> If xevgala is the aorist of xevgazo,  where does the l (lamvda) come from?  Anything to do with ancient 'ekballo'?


According to Prof. Babiniotis etymological dictionary:
Whereas the present tense _βγάζω_ comes from the ancient verb _εκβιβάζω_,  the aorist _έβγαλα_ comes down to the medieval _βγάλλω < εβγάλλω < anc. εκβάλλω_.


----------



## Αγγελος

Perseas said:


> According to Prof. Babiniotis etymological dictionary:
> Whereas the present tense _βγάζω_ comes from the ancient verb _εκβιβάζω_,  the aorist _έβγαλα_ comes down to the medieval _βγάλλω < εβγάλλω < anc. εκβάλλω_.



Manifestly, there has occurred a sort of cross-contamination between the ancient verbs βάλλω (aorist έβαλον, aorist subjunctive βάλω) and βιβάζω.
The simple verbs gave our modern verb βάζω, aorist έβαλα, subjunctive (να) βάλω.
With the prefix εκ-- we got βγάζω / έβγαλα / (να) βγάλω
Other compound verbs follow the βιβάζω paradigm: μπάζω/έμπασα, ανεβάζω/ανέβασα, κατεβάζω/κατέβασα...

The corresponding intransitive verbs come from ancient βαίνω: μπαίνω (from εμ-βαίνω), βγαίνω (from εκ-βαίνω), ανεβαίνω...

Moreover, a great many verbs were re-borrowed into the language in modern times, without having been in continuous use thorough the centuries. Those are closer to the ancient forms:
- αναβάλλω (=postpone), aorist ανέβαλα , aorist subjunctive (να) αναβάλω [with just one λ, as opposed to the present that has two]
- επιβάλλω (=impose), aorist επέβαλα , aorist subjunctive (να) επιβάλω [with just one λ, as opposed to the present that has two]
- διαβιβάζω (transmit), aorist διαβίβασα, aorist subjunctive (να) διαβιβάσω [not to be confused with διαβάζω=read, nor with διαβάλλω=slander]
etc.


----------



## klitosp

My friend *Ntwson*, this is your answer:

The aorist of the following verbs is:

βγαίνω :   βγήκα     ( come out , go out , get out , exit )
βγάζω :   έβγαλα     ( take off , take out , remove )

πληρώνω : πλήρωσα    
πληρώνομαι : πληρώθηκα   (passive voice)

αγοράζω :  αγόρασα    
αγοράζομαι : αγοράστηκα  (passive voice)   _( ο πίνακας *αγοράστηκε* από τον παππού μου πριν από 50 χρόνια_ )


I hope I helped you

Ηράκλειτος


----------

